# asleep at the wheel



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

regaining reality, sounds so deep, yet so shallow..
We are the creators of our reality, it's like poison...
Why do so many yearn for the feeling of leaving themselves...
When we cry?

Who says the movies don't mymic real life?
What happens if you fall asleep when your awake?
what happens when you don't live...

What happens if I never wake up from this?
I will...


----------



## skEwb (Mar 5, 2005)

This is what happens when you ask too many questions. Welcome to dp/dr  Now stop asking so many and in time you wont have a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah I know but I could also not think, therefore I will not be, therefore there is no realty and unreality and my problems are solved


----------

